# Connecticut Cubing



## asdfghjklohhnhn (Jul 21, 2017)

I live in Connecticut, United States and there isn't any competitions or clubs and I would like somebody to take the initiative to try to make one. I am 15 so I don't really have the ability to, but if somebody could I would be super grateful.


----------



## virginia (Jul 22, 2017)

You have to go to NY or mass, those are the closest ones. 1-3 hour drive for closest comps or more if u go to New Jersey. That or you could host your own comp, I know there's was one in Norwich in 2015 and there was a Yale comp a few years ago but both stopped.


----------



## asdfghjklohhnhn (Jul 22, 2017)

Thanks, I'll try to think of something on how I can get this up and running.


----------



## WACWCA (Jul 22, 2017)

You should attend some competitions before you organize your own, because you need to understand how they work and run


----------



## asdfghjklohhnhn (Jul 22, 2017)

I've been to a tournament in Massachusetts, the Quabin one. I plan to go to more, but There isn't any close enough to me.


----------



## Jrahmah (May 3, 2018)

Is this still happening? I'm in Bridgeport and we used to have captains cove but they stopped for whatever reason. I would love to have comps here and even a local group or something. I don't know any cubers personally so I wanna make new friends lol


----------



## weatherman223 (May 3, 2018)

Jrahmah said:


> Is this still happening? I'm in Bridgeport and we used to have captains cove but they stopped for whatever reason. I would love to have comps here and even a local group or something. I don't know any cubers personally so I wanna make new friends lol



NorthEast Champs are in Stamford on June 2-3 if you can make that. Obviously I don’t live there so yeah.


----------



## Realshahcubing (Apr 22, 2019)

Hi. Im new and i live in west hartford. Does anyone live nearby so we can have a meetup. My pb is 39.49. 
I am 11 and am looking to find any cubers or speedcubers nearby


----------

